# BE



## eno2

Hoe opportuun is het gebruik van BE voor algemeen Belgisch<=>Belgisch Nederlands door Van Dale?
Tenslotte gaat het over Vlamingen die dit soort woorden algemeen gebruiken en niet over Franstaligen of Duitstaligen. 
Mij stoort het. Ik zou VL verkiezen.


----------



## Red Arrow

In Brussel wonen ook mensen die Nederlands praten.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Tenslotte gaat het over Vlamingen die dit soort woorden algemeen gebruiken en niet over Franstaligen of Duitstaligen.


Dat is geen bijzonder overtuigend argument. Ik heb een Duits en een Zweeds woordenboek waarin respectievelijk het label _CH_ voor Zwitserland en _Finl._ voor Finland worden gebruikt. Daarmee wordt geenszins geïmpliceerd dat Zwitserland volledig Duitstalig en Finland volledig Zweedstalig zou zijn.



eno2 said:


> Mij stoort het. Ik zou VL verkiezen.


Met _Vlaams_ wordt in de Nederlandse taalkunde in de regel de Vlaamse dialectgroep bedoeld, dus in tegenstelling tot Brabants, Limburgs enz.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> In Brussel wonen ook mensen die Nederlands praten.


Inderdaad. Vlamingen.


----------



## eno2

> Van Dale
> Vlaanderen: bij uitbreiding de Nederlands sprekende provincies in België (als staatkundige eenheid)



Zeker niet beperkt tot Oost & West Vlaanderen.



> Van Dale
> Vlaams:
> betrekking hebbend op, uit, eigen aan Nederlandstalig België of zijn bewoners
> •het Vlaamse volk
> 
> •Vlaams-België de Belgische provincies waar de taal Nederlands is



Zeker niet beperkt tot Oost & West Vlaanderen.


DE afkorting VL zou even geografisch zijn als BE en niet taalkundig.

VL = Vlaams Nederlands.

Tegenover BE = Belgisch Nederlands.


Ik geef toe dat ik bevooroordeeld ben. Ik heb heel mijn leven mijn Belgische identiteit tegen heug en meug op mijn schouders moeten meesleuren.

Persoonlijk zie ik Vlaanderen als één volk.

Over Vlaams als taal kan je discussiëren, maar Belgisch Nederlands wordt overal in Vlaanderen gebruikt, er is dus zoiets als Algemeen Vlaams.

Wat gaat Van Dale doen als België ooit splitst? BE vervangen door VL (Vlaams Nederlands)...

Ik zou liever zo lang niet wachten...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ik zei: in de Nederlandse taalkunde.


----------



## eno2

Daar reageerde ik juist op. Taalkundig is Vlaams dus  de verzameling dialecten van Oost en West Vlaanderen. Er is echter zoiets als Vlaams Nederlands dat overal in Vlaanderen gebruikt wordt en dat samenvalt met  Belgisch Nederlands zolang als België nog bestaat. Vlaams is daarin een geografisch-staatkundige  term net zoals Belgisch dat is.

 Het VLAAMS woordenboek bevat Vlaamse woorden uit gans Vlaanderen 
Zo te zien is de term VLAAMS daar ook geografisch bedoeld en niet taalkundig.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Daarmee wordt geenszins geïmpliceerd dat Zwitserland volledig Duitstalig en Finland volledig Zweedstalig zou zijn.


Inderdaad impliceert BE ook niet dat België volledig Nederlandstalig zou zijn, dat is het probleem niet.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

"En dan?" Ik zei in de Nederlandse _taalkunde_ omdat een groot verklarend woordenboek een door _taalkundigen_ samengesteld _taalkundig_ naslagwerk is waarin door de aard van de zaak _taalkundige_ vaktermen worden gebruikt. Nu duidelijk?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Inderdaad impliceert BE ook niet dat België volledig Nederlandstalig zou zijn, dat is het probleem niet.


Waarom gebruikte je het dan als argument? Ik citeer: "Tenslotte gaat het over Vlamingen die dit soort woorden algemeen gebruiken en niet over Franstaligen of Duitstaligen."


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Waarom gebruikte je het dan als argument? Ik citeer: "Tenslotte gaat het over Vlamingen die dit soort woorden algemeen gebruiken en niet over Franstaligen of Duitstaligen."


Mijn formulering  gaat over een nauwere, directe identificatie.  Vlamingen zijn één volk met een eigen deelregering. en met een gemeenschappelijke taal: Nederlands.Het is gemakkelijk daar met  één woord naar te verwijzen.  Ik had het er nergens over dat ik zou vinden dat BE
zou impliceren dat België volledig Nederlandstalig zou zijn, dat moet dus ook niet weerlegd worden. Dat soort argument ad absurdum  heb ik helemaal niet nodig om BE te verwerpen. Dat overigens toch zal verdwijnen, zoals ik al zei, met België.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> "En dan?" Ik zei in de Nederlandse _taalkunde_ omdat een groot verklarend woordenboek een door _taalkundigen_ samengesteld _taalkundig_ naslagwerk is waarin door de aard van de zaak _taalkundige_ vaktermen worden gebruikt. Nu duidelijk?


Wat is er zo taalkundig aan "Belgisch"??? "Belgisch" verwijst niet naar een taal en kan dat niet , aangezien Belgisch als taal niet bestaat. Vlaams kan verwijzen naar taal en naar een geografisch-politieke entiteit, in die zin is het dubbelzinnig, maar dat neem ik er graag bij.
Het is me dus inderdaad heel duidelijk dat wat je hier zegt  niet klopt als je daarmee bedoelt dat daar alleen maar taalkundige termen gebruikt worden. Zoals ik al eerder zei en je niet schijnt opgepikt te hebben, is dat de  term BE  puur geografisch-staatkundig  is en niet puur taalkundig.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Inderdaad. Vlamingen.


Ik dacht dat Nederlandstalige Brusselaars officieel geen Vlamingen waren, maar gewoon Brusselaars? Idem voor die faciliteitsgemeenten in Wallonië. De mensen die daar wonen zijn Waals, zelfs al zouden ze voortdurend met de Vlaamse vlag wapperen en weigeren Frans te leren/spreken.

Je moet begrijpen dat de mensen achter de Van Dale iets beters te doen hebben dan zich te bemoeien met politieke discussies. Op dit moment is er niets mis met 'Belgisch'. Het is officieel de correcte term. Punt. Of 'Vlaams' een leuk alternatief zou zijn, doet er momenteel niet toe.


eno2 said:


> Dat overigens toch zal verdwijnen, zoals ik al zei, met België.


Dan kunnen we even goed wachten tot België verdwenen is alvorens we de Van Dale aanpassen 

Het duurde al vijftig jaar om een onnozel kiesdistrict te splitsen... Ongelofelijk dat er nog mensen over zijn die een heel land willen splitsen. Stond er niet pas in de krant dat nog slechts + 5% van de Vlamingen een onafhankelijk Vlaanderen wil?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Zoals ik al eerder zei en je niet schijnt opgepikt te hebben, is dat de term BE puur geografisch-staatkundig is en niet taalkundig. Net zo kan VLAAMS ook gebruikt worden geografisch en verwijzend naar de politieke entiteit, al is het dan door taalkundigen in een taalkundig naslagwerk.


Juist omdat het politieke begrip _Vlaams_ [m.b.t. Nederlandstalig België] niet samenvalt met het taalkundige begrip _Vlaams_ [m.b.t. het Vlaamse dialectgebied] vermijden taalkundigen het om Vlaams als synoniem voor Belgisch-Nederlands te gebruiken.


----------



## Red Arrow

Klopt.

Tellen de Oost-Vlaamse dialecten eigenlijk nog steeds als 'Vlaams'? Die zijn zo hard beïnvloed door de Brabantse dialecten en het Algemeen Nederlands dat er volgens mij niet veel Vlaamse karakteristieken overblijven. Verstaan Oost-Vlamingen de West-Vlaamse dialecten beter dan Brabanders?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Wat is er zo taalkundig aan "Belgisch"??? "Belgisch" verwijst niet naar een taal


Je maakt het nodeloos ingewikkeld. Dit is een discussie om niks. Je geeft zelf toe dat je bevooroordeeld bent wegens je moeilijke verhouding ten opzichte van je Belgische identiteit.

Maar om op je vraag te antwoorden: _Belgisch–Nederlands_ is wel degelijk een taalkundige vakterm, en dat weet je best. Maar die term is een hele mondvol, en dus wordt Belgisch-Nederlands taalgebruik in woordenboeken meestal aangeduid met afkortingen als _(in) België_, _Belg.N._, _Belg._, _BN_ of _B._


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik dacht dat Nederlandstalige Brusselaars officieel geen Vlamingen waren, maar gewoon Brusselaars? I



Die hele insteek rond "Brusselaars" is secundair.

Een heikele en onduidelijke zaak. Wat vinden ze er zelf van? Voor mij zijn het Vlamingen als ze zich zo beschouwen.
Trouwens aangezien het om een  verwijzing gaat naar taalgebruik, kan "Vlaams" altijd dienen.


> Je moet begrijpen dat de mensen achter de Van Dale iets beters te doen hebben dan zich te bemoeien met politieke discussies.


De term "Belgisch" preferen is op zich al een unitaire keuze.


> Op dit moment is er niets mis met 'Belgisch'.


Het kwetst mijn Vlaamse identiteitsgevoelens.


> Het is officieel de correcte term.


Zelfuitgeroepen en zelfgekozen officieel. De term BE is trouwens nog niet lang in gebruik.



> Punt.


Tot de volgende wijziging



> Of 'Vlaams' een leuk alternatief zou zijn, doet er momenteel niet toe.


 O jawel. Als voldoenden dat vinden.



> Dan kunnen we even goed wachten tot België verdwenen is alvorens we de Van Dale aanpassen


Van Dale past zich regelmatig aan.




> Het duurde al vijftig jaar om een onnozel kiesdistrict te splitsen... Ongelofelijk dat er nog mensen over zijn die een heel land willen splitsen. Stond er niet pas in de krant dat nog slechts + 5% van de Vlamingen een onafhankelijk Vlaanderen wil?


Er staat van alles in de krant. Dat was een niet-representatieve peiling van de KUL in 2014. Nog nooit gehoord van nationalisten? Je hebt die zowat overal. Schotland en Catalonië zijn erg actueel. Brexit is ook een van hun recente wanprestaties. 
Het is hier niet de plaats om Vlaams Nationalisten af te kammen en zeker niet mij persoonlijk als Vlaams Nationalist.  Onafhankelijkheidsbewegingen zijn legitiem. België wordt momenteel geregeerd door Vlaams Nationalisten. Ongelooflijk hé.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Juist omdat het politieke begrip _Vlaams_ [m.b.t. Nederlandstalig België] niet samenvalt met het taalkundige begrip _Vlaams_ [m.b.t. het Vlaamse dialectgebied] vermijden taalkundigen het om Vlaams als synoniem voor Belgisch-Nederlands te gebruiken.


Ik zou het verder gebruiken van de term "Nederlands" poneren in "Vlaams Nederlands", en dus niet kortweg "Vlaams" omdat het een zekere erkenning inhoudt dat wat van algemeen gebruik is in Vlaanderen, ook Nederlands is. 

Ik zie dan ook geen  bezwaar in  de (mogelijks) dubbele betekenis van Vlaams in de aanwijzing "Vlaams Nederlands" als synoniem voor Belgisch Nederlands. Aangezien het Vlaams Nederlands is, is het a fortiori geen louter Vlaams dialect  (Oost of West Vlaams).


----------



## eno2

Mijn avatar luidt nu Dutch -Flemish.
Ik heb Belgian eruit gegooid.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Die hele insteek rond "Brusselaars" is secundair.
> 
> Een heikele en onduidelijke zaak. Wat vinden ze er zelf van? Voor mij zijn het Vlamingen als ze zich zo beschouwen.
> Trouwens aangezien het om een  verwijzing gaat naar taalgebruik, kan "Vlaams" altijd dienen.
> 
> De term "Belgisch" preferen is op zich al een unitaire keuze.
> 
> Het kwetst mijn Vlaamse identiteitsgevoelens.


Oké, dus nu zeg je eigenlijk het volgende: 'Je hebt wel een reden om "Belgisch" te verkiezen, maar die reden is secundair. Ik, daarentegen, verkies "Vlaams" zonder enige reden, enkel uit emoties. Het woord "Belgisch" kwetst mijn gevoelens, maar ik kan niet echt uitleggen waarom.'
Wat wil je dat ik daarop zeg?! 

Brusselaars zijn Brusselaars en de Van Dale heeft iets beters te doen dan enquêtes te houden over of Nederlandstalige Brusselaars zich wel echt Vlaming voelen of niet. Aan deze positie is niets unitairs. De gemiddelde mens denkt er niet over na. De Van Dale heeft niets tegen Vlaams nationalisme en zal met plezier het woord 'Belgisch' veranderen in 'Vlaams' of 'Zuidelijk' moest België ooit splitsen.

Biologen zijn ook radicaal tegen de woordenboekdefinitie van het woord 'dier', maar de juiste definitie is veel te lang om in een woordenboek te zetten. Bovendien zijn taalkundigen gewoon niet bezig met biologie. Iemand die wil weten wat een dier is, zoekt dat niet op in een woordenboek maar in een encyclopedie. Idem voor politieke zaken. Belgisch Nederlands is op taalkundig gebied de meest gangbare term. Er is niets unitairs aan. Ze denken gewoon niet na over politiek en gebruiken graag iets dat sowieso correct is: 'in België'. Dit is correct, want België is het desbetreffende land waar dat woord als algemeen geldt. Ze zouden ook het volgende kunnen zeggen: 'in Vlaanderen, Brussel, Edingen, Komen-Waasten, Moeskroen en Vloesberg', maar dat is nogal lang.


eno2 said:


> Ik zou het verder gebruiken van de term "Nederlands" poneren in "Vlaams Nederlands", en dus niet kortweg "Vlaams" omdat het een zekere erkenning inhoudt dat wat van algemeen gebruik is in Vlaanderen, ook Nederlands is.
> 
> Ik zie dan ook geen  bezwaar in  de (mogelijks) dubbele betekenis van Vlaams in de aanwijzing "Vlaams Nederlands" als synoniem voor Belgisch Nederlands. Aangezien het Vlaams Nederlands is, is het a fortiori geen louter Vlaams dialect  (Oost of West Vlaams).


Dubbele betekenissen kunnen geen kwaad, maar ze expres veroorzaken heeft niemand graag. Er zijn nu al Brabanders die hun dialect bestempelen als 'Vlaams' en West-Vlaams 'geen schoon Vlaams' vinden. Een West-Vlaamse vriend van mij vindt dit een beetje beledigend, maar met schoon bedoelt met 'verstaanbaar' en met Vlaams bedoelt men verkeerdelijk 'het dialect dat ik spreek'.

Jouw idee zou dit juist alleen maar toejuichen, want Brabants wordt dan een plots ook echt een Vlaams dialect.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik heb iets gemist.


eno2 said:


> Mijn avatar luidt nu Dutch -Flemish.
> Ik heb Belgian eruit gegooid.


Fijn voor je. Als jij daar blij mee bent, dan moet je dat vooral doen. Besef gewoon dat als de Van Dale 'in België' zegt, men dat niet doet om jouw gevoelens te kwetsen.


----------



## eno2

Me de woorden in de mond  schuiven  heet stropop. Ik heb zelf genoeg uitgeweid . Natuurlijk is het subjectief. Het is dat het Belgische vel me niet past.

"Zuidelijk", dat doet niet veel voor de Vlaamse identiteit. Het referentiepunt ligt daarbij in het Noorden.

Van Dale doet het niet om de gevoelens van de Vlamingen te kwetsen, BE is in de gegeven omstandigheden neutraal,  maar die  gevoeligheden hebben de flaminganten,  de Vlaamse Beweging, de separatisten de confederalisten en de Vlaams Nationalisten  wél.

Ik bedoel het allemaal een beetje badinerend. De geschiedenis bepaalt wel of het Vlaams-Nederlands  wordt of Belgisch Nederlands blijft, zoals je zei: afwachten.


----------



## bibibiben

Waarom niet simpel houden? Neem de talen gesproken in Zwitserland: Zwitsers-Frans (en dus niet Romandisch-Frans), Zwitserduits en Zwitsers-Italiaans. Het eerste element geeft de staat aan waar de sprekers woonachtig zijn, het tweede element de taal die zij spreken.

Ik zie wel _français romand_ gebruikt worden, maar die term verwijst naar de (zieltogende) dialecten die in het Franstalige deel van Zwitserland, Romandië, gesproken worden, nooit naar het Standaardfrans zoals gesproken en onderwezen in Zwitserland.

Met _Vlaams-Nederlands_ kun je kort en krachtig de dialecten zoals gesproken in Vlaanderen aanduiden, met _Belgisch-Nederlands_ kun je kort en krachtig het Standaardnederlands zoals gesproken en onderwezen in België aanduiden.


----------



## eno2

> Met _Vlaams-Nederlands_ kun je kort en krachtig de dialecten zoals gesproken in Vlaanderen aanduiden


Nope. Absoluut tegen. Vlaamse dialecten kan je kort en krachtig aanduiden met  Vlaams dialect of evengoed kortweg met Vlaams. Vlaams dialect zegt dat het dialect is, en zo ongeveer iedereen weet dat Vlaams een verzameling dialecten is. Versta je soms geen Vlaams (Vloms) zeggen Vlamingen wel eens tegen elkaar. En daar bedoelen ze geen Nederlands mee.
Vlaams Nederlands zegt dat het Nederlands is. Het is Nederlands omdat dat  om taalgebruik gaat dat onder Vlamingen algemeen is. Het geeft aan dat het in Nederland niet gebruikt wordt en in Vlaanderen wel.




> met _Belgisch-Nederlands_ kun je kort en krachtig het Standaard-Nederlands zoals gesproken en onderwezen in België aanduiden.




Ik weet niet hoe standaard het Nederlands is gebruikt door Vlaamse leerkrachten. In mijn tijd was dat enkel het Nederlands van de leerkracht Nederlands. Denkelijk is dat verbeterd? Standaard Nederlands is het Nederlands van de media en de professionals aldaar. Standaard Nederlands in de gewone omgang is schaars onder Vlamingen vrees ik.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Nope. Absoluut tegen. Vlaamse dialecten kan je kort en krachtig aanduiden met Vlaams dialect of Vlaams. Vlaams dialect zegt dat het dialect is, en zo ongeveer iedereen weet dat Vlaams een verzameling dialecten is.
> Vlaams Nederlands zegt dat het Nederlands is. Het is Nederlands omdat het om taalgebruik gaat dat onder Vlamingen algemeen is.



_Vlaams-Nederlands_ zal altijd dubbelzinnig zijn. Met _Vlaams_ kan naar het gebiedsdeel Vlaanderen verwezen worden, maar ook, zoals je zelf zegt, naar de Vlaamse dialecten. _Belgisch-Nederlands_ is volmaakt ondubbelzinnig en voldoet dus beter als benaming voor het Standaardnederlands zoals dat binnen de grenzen van België wordt gesproken en onderwezen. De naam weren om Belgiëhaters tegemoet te komen, dat is niet bepaald een zuiver taalkundige afweging te noemen.



eno2 said:


> Ik weet niet hoe standaard het Nederlands is gebruikt door Vlaamse leerkrachten. In mijn tijd was dat enkel het Nederlands van de leerkracht Nederlands. Denkelijk is dat verbeterd? Standaard Nederlands is het Nederlands van de media en de professionals aldaar. Standaard Nederlands in de gewone omgang is schaars onder Vlamingen vrees ik.



Hetzelfde geldt voor aardig wat Nederlandse leerkrachten. Niettemin is er een standaard, hoe gebrekkig die in beide landen af en toe wordt onderwezen. En dat de standaard in Nederland anders is dan in België, is ook zonneklaar. Die verschillen zijn niet langer te negeren. Vervolgens moet het beestje een naam krijgen. Liefst eentje die aan duidelijkheid niets te wensen overlaat. Waarom dan niet zoals het in Zwitserland gebeurt? Het helpt natuurlijk wel dat de bewoners van de diverse taalgebieden aldaar niet bekendstaan om hun Zwitserlandhaat ...


----------



## eno2

Ik was nog de Groot Nederlanders vergeten bij mijn eerdere opsomming van Belgiëhaters  zoals jij dat noemt. Die heb je in Nederland ook, waarmee het lijstje Vlaanderenminnaars hierbij dus verdiend aangevuld is. Er is hierboven een peiling geciteerd: dit doet er mij aan denken dat een poll uitwees dat 85% van de Nederlanders er geen bezwaar zouden tegen hebben dat Vlaanderen er bij komt.

En ja inderdaad het draait om zulke gevoeligheden die in die andere landvoorbeelden niet, haast niet of veel minder bestaan.

Ik blijf erbij, Belgisch Nederlands is een omweg om te zeggen Vlaams Nederlands, want het zijn de Vlamingen die Belgisch Nederlands spreken. Is dat soms ook geen taalkundige afweging? Belgisch Nederlands is niet dubbelzinnig, maar het is wel een kronkel. Het zegt Belgisch en het doelt op Vlaams (de Vlamingen). Ik zei dat het mij stoort en het stoort mij omdat de term de Vlamingen, voor wie hij bedoeld is, niet noemt.



> Die verschillen zijn niet langer te negeren.


Id. We hebben het er al eerder over gehad.
Je hebt me eens een link gegeven naar die verschillende benamingen.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Standaard Nederlands in de gewone omgang is schaars onder Vlamingen vrees ik.


Interessante opmerking. Toen ik een maand of twee drie geleden iets van dezelfde strekking zei, was het huis te klein.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Misschien had ik deze hele discussie volledig en in detail moeten lezen en als door deze grove nalatigheid mijn vraag overbodig is, dan beroep ik mij op de Hollandse traditie om een mening te vormen zonder kennis van zaken te hebben. 

Maar is dit niet een puur politieke kwestie? Ik begrijp en respecteer dat de aanduidingen Belg/Vlaming/Brusselaar/etc niet als inwisselbare termen gebruikt mogen worden en zeker niet door die Nederlanders. Het blijft mijns inziens nog steeds een politieke semantische discussie en ik heb ernstige bedenkingen of een woordenboek dat voor alle Nederlandstaligen is bedoeld (dus ook onze Surinaamse taalgenoten, vergeet die ook niet!) een gepaste plaats is om een dergelijk strijd uit te vechten.

Bij Van Dale werken Lexicografen, geen politici. Anders was de als beledigend aangemerkte uitdrukking "_aan de Turken overgeleverd zijn_" allang verwijderd na de Turkije-deal.


----------



## eno2

LeRenardReynaerde said:


> Misschien had ik deze hele discussie volledig en in detail moeten lezen en als door deze grove nalatigheid mijn vraag overbodig is, dan beroep ik mij op de Hollandse traditie om een mening te vormen zonder kennis van zaken te hebben.
> 
> Maar is dit niet een puur politieke kwestie? Ik begrijp en respecteer dat de aanduidingen Belg/Vlaming/Brusselaar/etc niet als inwisselbare termen gebruikt mogen worden en zeker niet door die Nederlanders. Het blijft mijns inziens nog steeds een politieke semantische discussie en ik heb ernstige bedenkingen of een woordenboek dat voor alle Nederlandstaligen is bedoeld (dus ook onze Surinaamse taalgenoten, vergeet die ook niet!) een gepaste plaats is om een dergelijk strijd uit te vechten.
> 
> Bij Van Dale werken Lexicografen, geen politici. Anders was de als beledigend aangemerkte uitdrukking "_aan de Turken overgeleverd zijn_" allang verwijderd na de Turkije-deal.



28 berichten lezen is geen titanenwerk. 
Ja mijn insteek hier is die van een flamingant. Maar ik hoop het vrij goed geargumenteerd te hebben. 
Taal is ook een politiek instrument. Zelfs soms een instrument van regelrechte onderdrukking. 

Woorden die etnische identiteit linken aan racistische betekennissen vormen een interessante categorie die gerust wel eens mag belicht worden. 

BV het Spaanse woord "ladino"=sluw listig geslepen uitgekookt  in mijn Van Dale Spaans-Nederlands
gaat terug op  Joden die uit Spanje gezet werden door de Katholieke Koningen.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Mea culpa.

Een woordenboek beschrijft de taal en het taalgebruik van het heden of het verleden en niet hoe de taal en het taalgebruik zou moeten zijn. Wij zijn het erover eens dat "ladino" of "jodenstreek" onnodig kwetsend is, maar het zijn wel bestaande woorden die daadwerkelijk worden of werden gebruikt. Dergelijke woorden niet opnemen is de realiteit ontkennen.

Het lijkt mij niet wenselijk alle politieke gevoeligheden uit een woordenboek te weren. Ik zou dan liever ijveren voor een handboek als 'welkom-Nederlands: inclusief taalgebruik voor iedereen' en/of meer aandacht in het onderwijs voor de kwaadwillende kanten van taal. Woorden doen tenslotte wél pijn.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Interessante opmerking. Toen ik een maand of twee drie geleden iets van dezelfde strekking zei, was het huis te klein.


Het spelletje "detecteer de precieze Vlaamse origine van de spreker" wordt gradueel moeilijker naargelang de spreker minder dialectisch spreekt > meer BE gebruikt > meer AN gebruikt > het AN goed beheerst en aanhoudt


----------



## eno2

LeRenardReynaerde said:


> Mea culpa.


 Da's niet erg.



> Het lijkt mij niet wenselijk alle politieke gevoeligheden uit een woordenboek te weren.


Dat is wel een 'far cry' verwijderd van pleiten voor een term die de Vlamingen rechtstreeks identificeert als sprekers van het "BE" (Belgisch Nederlands).



> Woorden doen tenslotte wél pijn.


Je zou 'R' kunnen toevoegen aan sommige woorden. (R van racistisch). Of 'H' (H van Haatwoord, zoals Belgiëhater bijvoorbeeld)


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

eno2 said:


> Dat is wel een 'far cry' verwijderd van pleiten voor een term die de Vlamingen rechtstreeks identificeert als sprekers van het "BE" (Belgisch Nederlands).
> 
> Je zou 'R' kunnen toevoegen aan sommige woorden. (R van racistisch). Of 'H' (H van Haatwoord, zoals Belgiëhater bijvoorbeeld)



Over het eerste kan ik geen zinnige opmerking maken voordat ik alsnog de vorige 28 berichten gelezen heb en daar is het mij te mooi weer voor. 

De Van Dale beschikt wel over de aanduiding (beledigend), maar die wordt misschien te voorzichtig gebruikt. De werknemers van het grootste woordenboek van ons taalgebied zijn echter te bereiken voor suggesties en er valt iets voor te zeggen om onaardig woorden die niet als zodanig staan vermeld systematisch te signaleren aan de lexicograaf van dienst.


----------



## eno2

Nog steeds mooi weer? De laatste zomerdag. 
Beledigend? Ja? Ik heb de inleiding nog niet doorgenomen.
Contacteren ? OK- Ik heb nu de helpdesk gevonden en een vraag geformuleerd.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Beledigend? Ja? Ik heb de inleiding nog niet doorgenomen.


_(beledigend)_ ben ik nog niet tegengekomen, maar wel al _(minachtend) _en _(scheldwoord, informeel)_.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Je maakt het nodeloos ingewikkeld. Dit is een discussie om niks. Je geeft zelf toe dat je bevooroordeeld bent wegens je moeilijke verhouding ten opzichte van je Belgische identiteit.



VL=Vlaanderen, Vlaams-Nederlands. Dat is niet ingewikkelder dan BE =België, Belgisch-Nederlands

Ik ben  Vlaamsgezind en daardoor bevooroordeeld tegen onnodig "taalkundig" gebruik van "Belgisch - België".

Erg afstandelijk, mijn verhouding met België. 




> Maar om op je vraag te antwoorden: _Belgisch–Nederlands_ is wel degelijk een taalkundige vakterm, en dat weet je best. Maar die term is een hele mondvol, en dus wordt Belgisch-Nederlands taalgebruik in woordenboeken meestal aangeduid met afkortingen als _(in) België_, _Belg.N._, _Belg._, _BN_ of _B._



Ik weet zelf best wat ik zelf weet.

Het zal wel een taalkundige vakterm  zijn omdat hij door taalkundigen gebruikt wordt, dat is dus een zelfvervullende circulaire redenering.  BE=Belgié, Belgisch, ik zei al eerder dat dit overduidelijk staatkundig-geografische  termen zijn, geen taalkundige.

Vlaams is wél een taalkundige vakterm omdat hij direct naar de taal in kwestie verwijst, niet alleen naar een geografische ligging of staatsinrichting. Maar die dubbele lading wordt door jullie als een nadeel beschouwd.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Hans M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interessante opmerking. Toen ik een maand of twee drie geleden iets van dezelfde strekking zei, was het huis te klein.
> 
> 
> 
> Het spelletje "detecteer de precieze Vlaamse origine van de spreker" wordt gradueel moeilijker naargelang de spreker minder dialectisch spreekt > meer BE gebruikt > meer AN gebruikt > het AN goed beheerst en aanhoudt
Click to expand...

Dat zal wel, maar waar slaat dat op? Op welke manier is dat een antwoord op wat ik schrijf, aangezien je mij citeert?


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Dat zal wel, maar waar slaat dat op? Op welke manier is dat een antwoord op wat ik schrijf, aangezien je mij citeert?



Dat de gewone omgang niet uitblinkt door zuiver Standaardnederlands  onder Vlamingen

Citeer misschien liever eens concreet wat je daar zelf over zei, dan kunnen we vergelijken of dat over hetzelfde gaat of niet.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Ik ben  Vlaamsgezind en daardoor bevooroordeeld tegen onnodig "taalkundig" gebruik van "Belgisch - België".


Een mens kan best Vlaamsgezind zijn en tegelijkertijd wat minder krampachtig met de Belgische nationaliteit omgaan dan jij kennelijk doet. Het een sluit het ander niet uit.

IJveren voor het gebruik van _Vlaams_ in plaats van _Belgisch_ in de Van Dale is een loepzuiver geval van 'window dressing'. Het is symboolpolitiek, het is gerommel in de marge. Het stelt de zaken voor voorstanders van Vlaamse onafhankelijkheid gunstiger voor dan ze zijn. Want zelfs als er op een dag _Vlaams_ in plaats van _Belgisch_ in ons geliefde woordenboek zou staan, brengt dat gegeven je geen stap dichter bij Vlaamse onafhankelijkheid en blijf je net zo op en top Belgisch als de dag ervoor.

Als je wilt dat het begrip _Belgisch-Nederlands_ niet in de Van Dale wordt gebruikt, moet je ervoor zorgen dat het niet in de neerlandistiek wordt gebruikt. En als je wilt dat het niet in de neerlandistiek wordt gebruikt, moet je ervoor zorgen dat het begrip niet meer van toepassing is door ervoor te zorgen dat het Belgische staatsbestel ophoudt te bestaan. Richt je pijlen op het juiste doel.



eno2 said:


> Het zal wel een taalkundige vakterm zijn omdat hij door taalkundigen gebruikt wordt, dat is dus een zelfvervullende circulaire redenering.


Een term is een wiskundige term als wiskundigen er in hun vaktaal er een bepaalde wiskundige betekenis aan geven. Een term is een geschiedkundige term als geschiedkundigen er in hun vaktaal er een bepaalde geschiedkundige betekenis aan geven. En ja, een term is een taalkundige term als taalkundigen er in hun vaktaal er een bepaalde taalkundige betekenis aan geven. Zo werkt dat, inderdaad.



eno2 said:


> BE=Belgié, Belgisch, ik zei al eerder dat dit overduidelijk staatkundig-geografische  termen zijn, geen taalkundige. Vlaams is wél een taalkundige vakterm omdat hij direct naar de taal in kwestie verwijst, niet alleen naar een geografische ligging of staatsinrichting.


Hoelang ga je er nu nog over doorbomen? Het begint vermoeiend te worden. Je probeert het voor te stellen alsof het een objectief terminologisch probleem is, terwijl iedereen allang begrepen heeft dat dit over jouw hoogstpersoonlijke politieke gevoeligheden gaat en niets anders.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Dat de gewone omgang niet uitblinkt door zuiver Standaardnederlands  onder Vlamingen


Je hoeft niet te herhalen wat je net zei. Ik kan lezen. Mijn vraag is wat het _verband_ is met mijn eigen commentaar aangezien je mij citeert.



eno2 said:


> Citeer misschien liever eens concreet wat je daar zelf over zei, dan kunnen we vergelijken of dat over hetzelfde gaat of niet.


Dus je zegt zomaar wat in het wilde weg, zonder te weten waar je precies op reageert.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Een mens kan best Vlaamsgezind zijn en tegelijkertijd wat minder krampachtig met de Belgische nationaliteit omgaan dan jij kennelijk doet. Het een sluit het ander niet uit.



Dat is jouw onbarmhartige inschatting. Ik hou het positief en profileer me als Vlaamsgezind.  De identiteit  van mijn keuze is Vlaams. Flamenco in Spanje.



> IJveren voor het gebruik van _Vlaams_ in plaats van _Belgisch_ in de Van Dale is een loepzuiver geval van 'window dressing'. Het is symboolpolitiek, het is gerommel in de marge. Het stelt de zaken voor voorstanders van Vlaamse onafhankelijkheid gunstiger voor dan ze zijn. Want zelfs als er op een dag _Vlaams_ in plaats van _Belgisch_ in ons geliefde woordenboek zou staan, brengt dat gegeven je geen stap dichter bij Vlaamse onafhankelijkheid en blijf je net zo op en top Belgisch als de dag ervoor.
> 
> Als je wilt dat het begrip _Belgisch-Nederlands_ niet in de Van Dale wordt gebruikt, moet je ervoor zorgen dat het niet in de neerlandistiek wordt gebruikt. En als je wilt dat het niet in de neerlandistiek wordt gebruikt, moet je ervoor zorgen dat het begrip niet meer van toepassing is door ervoor te zorgen dat het Belgische staatsbestel ophoudt te bestaan. *Richt je pijlen op het juiste doel*.



Dat heb ik als Grootinvalide van de Vlaamse strijd zeker gedaan, daar heeft het me niet aan ontbroken. Vlaanderen heeft een lange weg afgelegd in zijn emancipatie zonder op het verdwijnen van het Belgische staatsbestel te moeten wachten. Dat was geen window dressing. Alles op zijn tijd. Die ontwikkeling gaat door. Als ik ervoor kon zorgen dat België niet meer bestond, zou ik dat zeker doen. Maar ik kan zelfs aan de belachelijke "taalkundige " term BE niets doen dan hem verketteren.


> Een term is een wiskundige term als wiskundigen er in hun vaktaal er een bepaalde wiskundige betekenis aan geven. Een term is een geschiedkundige term als geschiedkundigen er in hun vaktaal er een bepaalde geschiedkundige betekenis aan geven. En ja, een term is een taalkundige term als taalkundigen er in hun vaktaal er een bepaalde taalkundige betekenis aan geven. Zo werkt dat, inderdaad.


We zijn het heerlijk en eerlijk eens in deze.  Belgisch Nederlands wordt een taalkundige term via een zelfvervullende circulaire redenering. Het Belgisch gedeelte blijft evenwel een staatkundige-geografische term binnen een globale taalkundige term. Als je die zou vervangen door Vlaams Nederlands, dan heb je twee taalkundige termen binnen een taalkundige term. Met andere woorden: een volledig homogene taalkundige term.





> Hoelang ga je er nu nog over doorbomen?



Niet lang meer. Ik reageer beleefd op berichten, ik plaats geen nieuwe als er geen reacties komen.  Het is mooi geweest. Verwacht dus geen antwoord meer op jouw eventuele verdere reacties hier .



> . Het begint vermoeiend te worden.



No prob.  Het is mooi geweest. Verwacht dus geen antwoord meer op jouw eventuele verdere reacties hier. Nog zo makkelijk.




> Je probeert het voor te stellen alsof het een objectief terminologisch probleem is, *terwijl iedereen allang begrepen heeft *dat dit over jouw hoogstpersoonlijke politieke gevoeligheden gaat en niets anders


Spreek voor jezelf wil je?

Hoogstpersoonlijke politieke gevoeligheden  die door een beweging gedeeld worden en die wel eens belicht  mogen worden.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

eno2 said:


> Beledigend? Ja? Ik heb de inleiding nog niet doorgenomen.
> Contacteren ?





Red Arrow :D said:


> _(beledigend)_ ben ik nog niet tegengekomen, maar wel al _(minachtend) _en _(scheldwoord, informeel)_.



Beledigend word gebruikt, maar sporadisch. Mogelijk omdat het als belerend wordt beschouwd. Zoek '_jodenstreek_' en '_aan de Turken overgeleverd zijn'_ (lemma '_overleveren_', vierde betekenis) maar eens op in de (online editie) van de Dikke Van Dale.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Dus je zegt zomaar wat in het wilde weg, zonder te weten waar je precies op reageert.


Hou het leuk en verlaag de toon wil je?

Dingen zoals "Hoelang ga je er nu nog over doorbomen?"  en "Het begint vermoeiend te worden.". Terwijl je zelf van geen ophouden weet. Je bent niet verplicht om te reageren hé.

Mijn reactie gaf  je in wezen gelijk.

Je verwijst naar een uitspraak van jezelf  zonder die te citeren noch te expliciteren. Ik vermoed dat je me daarmee op een tegenstrijdigheid wil betrappen? Als je niet tevreden bent over mijn antwoord:


eno2 said:


> Citeer misschien liever eens concreet wat je daar zelf over zei, dan kunnen we vergelijken of dat over hetzelfde gaat of niet.



..En kunnen we over deze zij-issue nog wat verder doorbomen.


----------



## eno2

LeRenardReynaerde said:


> Beledigend word gebruikt, maar sporadisch. Mogelijk omdat het als belerend wordt beschouwd. Zoek '_jodenstreek_' en '_aan de Turken overgeleverd zijn'_ (lemma '_overleveren_', vierde betekenis) maar eens op in de (online editie) van de Dikke Van Dale.


Grappig dat het gebruik van de term jodenstreek als beledigend aangeduid wordt voor diegene tegen wie die term gebruikt wordt maar niet aangeduid wordt als beledigend voor de Joden zelf dus.


----------



## eno2

Van Dale is zo vriendelijk mij dit te berichten over LABELS:



> Aanduidingen als ‘minachtend’, ‘scheldwoord’ en ‘informeel’ noemen we labels. In het papieren woordenboek zijn ze vaak afgekort om ruimte te besparen en staan ze vermeld in de lijst van afkortingen. In elektronische woordenboeken is ruimtebeslag een minder groot probleem. Daarom hebben we er daar voor gekozen de labels niet af te korten en daarom is er geen lijst met afkortingen opgenomen.
> 
> Labels kunnen  bijvoorbeeld slaan op vakgebieden (verkeer, politiek) en regio (Nederland, België, Suriname). De labels die u noemt zijn zogenaamde stijllabels. In de categorie zitten: archaïsch, beledigend, eufemistisch, formeel, informeel, ironisch, minachtend, ongunstig, scheldwoord, schertsend, spottend, spreektaal, verouderde literaire taal, vulgair. Deze labels geven aan met welke gevoelswaarde het woord wordt gebruikt of tot welk stijlregister het behoort. Meer over het gebruik van labels kunt u lezen  in het voorwoord van de Dikke Van Dale. U kunt dit op de volgende webpagina inzien: Dikke Van Dale 15 extra.



BE is een regiolabel. Ik heb er geen vraag over gesteld, maar in de link staat dit over BE: 


> Een specifieke uitbreiding betreft de Belgisch-Nederlandse woordenschat. Het aantal Belgisch-Nederlandse woorden, verbindingen en uitdrukkingen is aanzienlijk uitgebreid, met niet alleen elementen uit de standaardtaal, maar ook uit de informele taal en de spreektaal. Daarbij is in de eerste plaats gekeken naar elementen die in België vrij algemeen voorkomen en dus niet tot een bepaalde regio beperkt zijn. Bij typisch Nederlandse woorden zijn ook Belgisch-Nederlandse synoniemen genoemd, en vice versa.
> 
> De specifiek Belgisch-Nederlandse woorden die in de Dikke Van Dale zijn opgenomen, zijn als zodanig gemarkeerd. Het labelingsysteem dat hiervoor is gebruikt, is eveneens toegepast op de Belgisch-Nederlandse woorden die al in Van Dale stonden, maar als gewestelijk waren gemarkeerd. Nieuw in deze editie is ook dat de specifiek Nederlandse woorden, zoals _gein_ en _pinpas_, als specifiek Nederlands gelabeld zijn. Naast de Nederlandse en de Belgisch-Nederlandse woordenschat bevat het woordenboek tevens een verzameling Surinaams-Nederlandse en Antilliaanse woorden, die als zodanig zijn gelabeld.



Ze zijn dus van "gewestelijk" naar BE gegaan?.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ze zijn dus van "gewestelijk" naar BE gegaan?.


Ja.


----------



## eno2

Hun nieuwe landenlabels volgen nu mooi staats & landsgrenzen: Nederland, België, Suriname, Antillen. "Gewestelijk" is zo fragmenterend.


----------



## eno2

Ik schrok toch wel even van het label "pregnant". (voor Amerika, bijvoorbeeld). Moest de bedoeling gaan opzoeken.


----------

